
New York City bans term 'illegal alien,' institutes fines up to $250K - dmitrygr
https://thehill.com/homenews/state-watch/463767-new-york-city-bans-term-illegal-alien-institutes-fines-up-to-250k
======
Bostonian
This violates freedom of speech.

